# [Kubuntu] Administrator Mode aktivieren



## Thomas D (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich in KDE 4.0 auf diesen ominösen "Administrator Mode" umschalten? Ich finde nirgendwo einen Button dazu, muss aber in diesen Modus wechseln, um beispielsweise die Zeit zu ändern ...

MfG, Thomas D.


----------



## zerix (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

diesen Button gibts leider nicht mehr. 

Schau mal hier
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE4/KDE_Systemeinstellungen

MFG

Sascha


----------

